# [July Thread] shell vacation club california



## mimi67 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi - i am in the process of purchasing 2,500 pts for $1,000 ($600 MF).  I would like to purchase add'l points ~2,500-4,000.  Can I purchase add'l points without add'l MF?  Can one buy just " resale points" (w/out add'l MF)?

Is the $1,000 a fair price for 2,500 points in california?

Also, looking for a points matrix.  What do i really get for 2,500 points in the shell vacation club system.

thanks
ml


----------



## shellboy (Jul 26, 2008)

MFs are based on the total number of points you own. If you purchase additional points over this purchase of 2500, the MFs for the aditional points will be $151 per thousand ponts (for 2008). This first purchase is a good price, but its MFs also include SVC club fees, plus the first 2000 points pay at a higher rate for MFs. It usually takes 4500-5500 points for a week. If you had 5000 points your MFs would be approximately $980.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 26, 2008)

mimi67 said:


> Is the $1,000 a fair price for 2,500 points in california?



Many people feel that $1/pt is a good price so your $0.40/pt is really great!!


----------



## mimi67 (Jul 26, 2008)

*shell MFs*

Thank you Shell boy.  Maybe you can answer this one also.  Now that I have 2,500 points. If i want to increase by 5,000 and find a resale for 2,500, will Shell reset the MFs for the total 5,000 pts.  In essence, i would ignore the MFs that are associated with the point resale and that Shell will recalc MFs based on total points I own.  I thought that if i buy more club points  i would also assume the add'l MFs associated with each of the contracts purchased.

Does it matter if i combine points from a different Shell Club.  I understand about the 12 mos vs 9 mos reservation period for home club vs non home club.

thanks for the input.

Mimi


----------



## geoand (Jul 26, 2008)

you might want to view this thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44941


----------



## shellboy (Jul 26, 2008)

To get the lowerMF rate, you have to combine the points into one account. To combine into one account, they must be from the same "home club" (California in this case). You can't combine accounts from separate "home clubs" (Hawaii and California, Arizona and California). Those would remain separate and you would pay separate club fees and higher overall MFs.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Shell Vacations Club.  It's good that you're buying resale, just make sure the points are from the same "home club".  Be especially careful if buying on ebay, as some sellers will advertise the points from one home club, but they're actually in another.
As Shellboy said, to be able to do anything significant, you really need at least 4500-5500 points.  Have fun!

Marty


----------



## mimi67 (Jul 27, 2008)

*shell vacation club*

Always great to hear from experienced SVC owners.  Does the reservation system work well in getting the days, weeks requested.  Like to hear back on your experiences with trading out (via RCI) and also with the Shell reservation desk experience.

thanks again!


----------



## mimi67 (Jul 27, 2008)

*shell vacation club points*

Hi shellboy, i just found a 7,000 point resale and it listed $1,417 MF.  Again help me understand that if I buy add'l 7k points, Shell will recalc MF based on my current 2,500 + 7,000 to arrive at new MF.  So with 9k points, the MFs can $1k+ / yr. Do I have this correct?

I saw an auction for SVC points requesting $1,400 MF reimbursement at time of closing.  Should I pay this reimbursement on top of auction price?  I assume Shell will recalc the MF and charge me accordingly once I was on contract with SVC.  

Your thoughts/comments on "reimbursement" of MF at time of closing to sellers.

Thanks.

Mimi


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm moving this toi the all other TS systems forum


----------



## mishugana (Jul 27, 2008)

*Accessing my account*

I have an account on the SVC site how do i add my new account #?


----------



## shellboy (Jul 28, 2008)

"I have an account on the SVC site how do i add my new account #?"

If you created the account on SVC website before purchasing points, it is probably easiest to just create a second account which will allow you to add an account number and indicate that you are now a SVC owner. In the future, if you buy additional points and combine them with the original account, it will automatically get updated.


----------



## richjulie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Kona Lovers, are you familiar with selling timeshare?


----------



## hockeygran (May 14, 2009)

mimi67 said:


> Hi - i am in the process of purchasing 2,500 pts for $1,000 ($600 MF).  I would like to purchase add'l points ~2,500-4,000.  Can I purchase add'l points without add'l MF?  Can one buy just " resale points" (w/out add'l MF)?
> 
> Is the $1,000 a fair price for 2,500 points in california?
> 
> ...



Hi there.  I was wondering where you buy your additional points from?  I gather I waaaaaaaaaaaaaay overpaid for my shell points from the Shell rep in Hawaii, and I would like to purchase more hawaiian points without having to go bankrupt!  Any info you can pass along to me would be a great help.
Thanks


----------

